# Pass the pumpkin



## wasabi

Let's pass this pumpkin around and see how far he travels.







Copy and paste if you want to bring him home.







The pumpkin is in Hawaii sitting under a coconut tree.


----------



## jkath

The pumpkin traveled across the Pacific Ocean and landed in Southern California! I hear he has a movie deal going on....


----------



## Barbara L

The pumpkin has made its way across to the Atlantic side, to South Carolina.  He was last heard saying, "Boo, y'all!"

 Barbara


----------



## cara

the pumpkin found his way over to Germany..  now he occupies our deck and enjoys the view over hannover... ;O)


----------



## crewsk

The pumpkin is again residing in South Carolina on my front porch. He's afraid there's a pie crust & whipped cream in his very near future!


----------



## PA Baker

The pumpkin is now in Central PA, enjoying a cozy, rainy day inside with me!


----------



## texasgirl

He is now in Texas, wondering where the lake has gone and enjoying a crisp day with temp at 52 this morning )


----------



## urmaniac13

Now he has travelled across the pond and is in historical centre of Rome, Italy... playing with my hammy Napoleone in our kitchen.


----------



## cara

Licia, what a wonderful photo!! And Napoleon just looks like my old Donald.. ;o)


----------



## SierraCook

The pumpkin has become an ocean traveler once again and is sitting on my front porch in the Sierra Nevadas in California.


----------



## luvs

pumpkin pass!


----------



## mrsmac

[l
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This pumpkin is now in Australia where its Sunday 8:45am and he is about to come to a school fair with Erin and I, maybe there'll be a pumpkin competition!!


----------



## Piccolina

The pumpkin is now resting on my kitchen table after his long journey across the Atlantic ocean. At first he was near my spice cupboard, but I could sense the impending look of doom in his eyes when he saw the jars of cinnamon and nutmeg, so I put him behind a vase full of flowers and he is now taking a nap before heading onward to the next destination.


----------



## Maidrite

The Pumpkin, His is named "Nearrite" he was crying cause he didn't have a name, I was going to call him Jack but he got mad at that one ! Looks Like South Carolina is his Favorite place right now !  Ok lets see if we can recap this, He has been to.....Wasabi's Hawaii, Jkath's Southern California, Barbara's "MY Babydoll" Pageland South Carolina, Cara's Hannover Germany, Crewsk's Liberty South Carolina, PA BAKER'S Pennsylvania, TexasGirl's Texas, Urmaniac13's Rome Italy to play with Napoleone, SierraCook's Sierra Nevadas Northern California, Luvs Food's USA, Mrsmac & ERIN'S Sydney Australia, ICAdvisor's where he got Flowers and a Nap, Then Maidrite's, Where he got a Name for himself  and Back to that South Carolina Soil "BACK HOME AGAIN" !  

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/member.php?u=1293

Need I say More ?


----------



## middie

and now he's in cleveland, ohio sitting in my window
watching cars drive up and down the road


----------



## wasabi

To cold for him. He hopped a plane and came back to Hawaii where he is surfing.


----------



## cara

It`s to dark in the US so he decided to come back to germany but found out that the sun is already covered by clouds and so thinks of a new destination....


----------



## mrsmac

He'd better come back to Australia cause its still sunny and warm here even at 5pm.


----------



## Maidrite

BACK TO SOUTH CAROLINA "NEARRITE" COMES, HE LOVES WATCHING TV WITH US !


----------



## DragonflyD

He is here with me in Oakdale California


----------



## Piccolina

I borrowed him for a spell, when I watched "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown" this afternoon. He assured me that the Great Pumkin is in fact the real deal


----------



## middie

then i'll have to keep him in cleveland until tuesday night cause i'm sure he'll want to see it's the great pumpkin with me. i watch it every year !!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Being as he hasnt had the great experience of cross the Canadian border I best make this a dream for him!  Here in Alberta Im going to take him to see the Rockies!  I just know how much he'll like to ski.  I dont but Im going to take his picture!  Then we are off to visit with Alix and Ken....Yes I am sure he would like Alberta the best!


----------



## Alix

OK, Tanis handed him off to me, so I am taking him here. I think he will have a heck of a time sliding down those waterslides.


----------



## wasabi

*Poor guy. If he goes down one of those falls, he will be pumpkin pie. I'll take him to a hula show instead.*


----------



## licia

I suppose he doesn't want to come to Florida. I can't seem to move him. Perhaps he thinks Wilma is still about.


----------



## babyhuggies

well,he had such a good time in Canada,I thought i would bring him back but this time to beautiful British Columbia.he is outside this chilly afternoon playing with my son,then it's a quick trip to the mall for a Buzz Lightyear costume.


----------



## Maidrite

Nearrite is back in the saddle again with Barbara and I here on the Lazy L Ranch ! Pageland South Carolina ! Y'all know how he loves it here !


----------



## urmaniac13

Now the great pumpkin went over to where Linus was seated and waiting for him all night, making him a real happy boy...


----------



## Barbara L

A brief trip back to South Carolina to play with Maidrite and Duncan:


----------



## Piccolina

Can we send him to our nearest and dearest who are in other locations around the world too?


----------



## texasgirl

I wondered how he was getting around so fast, then, I caught him as he landed this morning.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&hl=en&lr=&rls=RNWE,RNWE:2005-04,RNWE:en&sa=N


----------



## cara

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Can we send him to our nearest and dearest who are in other locations around the world too?


 
piccolina, just do so.... It`s us to decide....


----------



## Maidrite

Pageland Again, Nearrite is just a Candle in the wind !


----------



## middie

here he is in cleveland with me. i recorded " It's The Great Pumpkin" cause i had mom things to do, so we're watching it now.


----------



## Piccolina

On Halloween I am sending him to my mom, as my step-dad is out of town on business that week and I want her to have the pumpkin for company - they can hand out the candy to trick-or-treaters together


----------



## cara

the pumpkin is on its way to prague, czech ;o)
he sits next to Frank in the car, so they both have someone to talk to


----------



## urmaniac13

He must be enjoying the splendid vista of the Prague Castle from the famous Charles Bridge...






What a beautiful city Prague is!!  I envy the pumpkin!!


----------



## cara

I hope Frank will let him go somewhere in the city... otherwise he will be joining a rather boring business meal tonight


----------



## urmaniac13

Ah there he is!!  He has escaped from the business dinner, joined in the Marionette Theatre and now performing Don Giovanni!!


----------



## middie

what a beautiful castle !!!. urmaniac i  love the pumpking in the play !
very creative


----------



## urmaniac13

Thanx middie!! A mention of Prague brought so much memories and inspiration!! It is such a beautiful place!! 

As for the pumpkin I think he is buried amidst the crowd busy signing autographs right now!!


----------



## KAYLINDA

and now to Kansas...central USA....where Dorothy and Toto can enjoy him and maybe take him on a trip in the next tornado!


----------



## wasabi

Surf's Up! Pumpkin is hanging ten in Hawaii.


----------



## cara

just stopping in Hannover again the enjoy the wonderful sunset....


----------



## urmaniac13

Sehr schon Cara!!  (I don't know how to put two dots over the o in schon on my keyboard!! )  Did you take that picture??


----------



## cara

licia, just write it schoen ;o)
I think the two dots over the a, o and u is something special german ;o)

yes, I took the picture this evening from our deck.. we have a wonderful view over hannover here.. I love it!!


----------



## urmaniac13

Wow, from your deck!!?  This is not fair, from our flat we can only look out to the window of someone else's kitchen across the courtyard!!

BTW Mr. Pumpkinhead is back in Rome skinnydipping in the fountain of Trevi!!


----------



## The Z

*Viva Las Vegas*




*from the GREAT PUMPKIN ! ! !*​


----------



## KAYLINDA

back to the land of oz!!!!


----------



## SierraCook

Pumpkin is enjoying the view from the Calpine Fire Lookout on the Tahoe National Forest.


----------



## Piccolina

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Wow, from your deck!!? This is not fair, from our flat we can only look out to the window of someone else's kitchen across the courtyard!!
> 
> BTW Mr. Pumpkinhead is back in Rome skinnydipping in the fountain of Trevi!!



That is adorable  & clever Licia, I am emailing this pic to Tony at work I am sure he will appreciate it!!!


----------



## funny

Pumpkin pie


----------



## KAYLINDA

Help the bad witch sent me back to Kansas!


----------



## hellschef

AH, SIPPING MARGARITAS AND HAVING FAJITAS CON PAPPAS Y CHILIES ON THE RIVER WALK IN OL' SAN ANTONE


----------



## Dove

Today was very cool and overcast so the Great Pumpkin is keeping the home fires burning and my precious little Dove warm.
Marge~Dove


----------



## wasabi

*I think we will leave the great pumpkin with Marge a little longer to keep sweet Dove warm.*


----------



## KAYLINDA

he thought he found his sister here in Kansas!


----------



## Piccolina

I'm sending them to Tony (who's a few miles from our house) as he's working over time tonight and must be pretty lonely without a pumpkin to keep him company!


----------



## Maidrite

Nearrites back in South Carolina with Barbara and I ! You Pie Mongers Leave Him alone, He is afraid of Nutmeg now shame on you !  Barbara shhhhhhhh do you have those 9's ready !


----------



## Dove

Sorry guys..my little paws got cold last night. I needed Mr. Pumpkin to keep me warm.
Miss Dove


----------



## KAYLINDA

[url="http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/image.php?u=565&dateline=2005"]http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/image.php?u=565&dateline=2005[/url]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since Dove is snuggled up with Pumpkin...I left him there for one more round!  Shucks...I didn't know how to get Dove's picture on here...have to click on the link.


----------

